# Suche Lehrer für Website erstellen



## Gaudin (21. August 2005)

Guten Tag,

also ich und ein freund wollen zusammen Internetseiten machen.
Er Designt die und ich will den Text reinbringen. Allerdings habe ich davon gar keine Ahnung davon und möchte es aber lernen. 
Deshalb frage ich ob hier einer ist der mir das beibringen kann. Mir sagen kann welche Bücher ich lesen muss, welche Software ich brauch... 

Mfg Gaudin


----------



## mille (21. August 2005)

Tach auch!


Du solltest nicht so optimistisch sein. Internetseiten erstellen ist nicht nur das bloße zusammenbasteln mit WYSIWYG Programmen.
Sprich so etwas wie Dreamweaver (Macromedia), Go Live (Adobe) oder Frontpage (Micro$oft).
Das sind übrigens mögliche Programme um dies zu gestalten.

Vorher solltet ihr euch beide aber ersteinmal belesen und probiern, probiern und nochmals probieren.

Folgende Webseiten sollten dir für den Anfang helfen:

- Selfhtml
- dieses Board für spezielle Fragen

äh ja

Dann vielleicht noch HTML Referenzbücher und Einführungen, Css Einführungen und Referenzen. Vielleicht ein wenig Javascript und wenn ihr das ganze noch dynamisch gestalten wollt sind PHP Kenntnisse nicht unbedingt abzulehnen.

In folge dessen sollte sich dein Kumpel unbedingt mit Photoshopbüchern, bzw Büchern für das Grafikprogramm seiner Wahl befassen.
Designerseiten absurfen um Inspirationen zusammeln und und und.


Sicherlich sind meine kurzen Ausführungen nicht vollständig, hierzu wird aber sicherlich noch der eine oder andere Stellung nehmen....


Viel Erfolg

Basti


----------



## JohannesR (21. August 2005)

Der Titel des Topics sagt aber, dass Du einen Lehrer suchst, der Dir eine Website erstellen soll. Was denn nun?


----------



## Gaudin (21. August 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Titel des Topics sagt aber, dass Du einen Lehrer suchst, der Dir eine Website erstellen soll. Was denn nun?



Also ich suche jemanden der mir das alles beibringt und erklärt. Die Website will ich schon selber machen.

an deinen vorredner..thx ! Ich werd micht mal schlau lesen.


----------



## itseit (22. August 2005)

Auch solltest du dir den HTML Editor Phase 5 herunterladen.

Es reicht aber auch als Programm der Windows Editor.

Bücher gibt es viele, gehe zum Beispeil auf http://www.mut.de - dieser Verlag bietet vie Bücher ums Programmieren oder gehe in eine Buchandlung und schaue dich dort mal um.

Aber SELFHTML reicht für den Anfang.


----------



## Gaudin (22. August 2005)

Also .. danke für die guten antworten.

Hab mich mal schalugemacht (tue es immer noch) und das ist mein erstes bisschen HP
http://gaudin.ga.funpic.de/ (auchtung Seite veränders sich ständig, weil ich irgendwas ändere.)
aber ich habe eine Frage..ich will ein bild als Hintergrund haben, finde aber den code dafür nicht. 
Könnte den mal bitte einer posten ?!
und dann habe ich noch eine Frage ..wenn ich ein Hintergrund habe, wird dann der header(oder andere Bilder) automatisch "draufgesetzt" oder muss ich dafür einen speziellen code haben ? Oder verschiebt sich dann das ganze ?


----------



## itseit (22. August 2005)

Code für Hintergrund bild:

<head>
....
</head>
<body background="{Name des Photos und Pfad eventuell}">
....
</body>
</html>

Die Seite ist gut für den Anfang, du solltest noch ein Gästebuch dazu machen.

Und überlege dir mal einen Seiten aufbau mit Frames.

hier noch ne Seite http://www.selfhtml.org/ oder 
http://www.ftp-uploader.de/ftp-download.php4 - dort gibst den html editor wo du dann per rechte maustaste die befehle einfach einfügen kannst.


----------



## Gaudin (22. August 2005)

tobi-city hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Code für Hintergrund bild:
> 
> <head>
> ....
> ...




danke schön


----------



## pamax (23. August 2005)

Hi,



```
<Maked by Gauin>
```
 
.....
  Kommentare fügt man so ein:

```
<!--Maked by Gauin -->
```
 

  Du solltest darauf achten, wenn du html lernst, dass der Quelltext valid ist.
  Prüfen, ob deine Website valid ist kannst du unter: http://validator.w3.org

  pMx


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. August 2005)

Hallo!

Habe mir auch mal deinen Quell-Text angesehen.
Meine Frage: Was macht das im Haeder:

```
<p> <img src="header neu.JPG" alt "header neu"></p>
<p>Verantwortlich f&uuml;r den Inhalt dieser Seiten ist:<br>
<a href="<A href="mailto:mircozeitz@web.de">Gaudin</a">mailto:mircozeitz@web.de">Gaudin</a>
</p>
<h3 align="right">Thx to Samtron for the Header</h3>
```
 
Und Umlaute wie ä schreibt man &auml; .
Ich würde sagen (wie es andere vor mir auch schon getan haben) selfhtml lesen, üben und das ganze noch mal von vorne beginnen.

Axel


----------



## C4D_Joe (23. August 2005)

Und für deinen Part, also die Texte, gibt es im Markt&TechnikVerlag ein gutes Buch "Texte schreiben fürs Web" von Bettina Blaß und Stefanie Teufel. Solltest du dir eventuell auch mal anschauen.

Joe


----------



## Gumbo (23. August 2005)

> Und Umlaute wie ä schreibt man &auml; […]


Die Darstellung eines Zeichens durch eine Zeichereferenz ist nur dann nötig, wenn diese nicht in der benutzten Zeichenkodierung vorhanden ist. Es ist also keine Grundregel sondern von der Zeichenkodierung abhängig.


----------



## Gaudin (23. August 2005)

pamax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also deinen Fehler habe ich Korrogiert...allerdings finde ich bei dem Validator die (6) fehler die er mir anzeigt nicht... ich habe meinen Index und alle Unterseiten durchsucht.

ps: Mit Selfhtlm bin ich noch nicht einmal fertig alles durchzulesen. Ich wollte nur erst mal was auf die Beine stellen...der Motivation wegen.


----------



## Gumbo (23. August 2005)

Das HEAD-Element"]Das HEAD-Element enthält Informationen über das aktuelle Dokument, wie seinen Titel, Schlüsselwörter, die sinnvoll für Suchmaschinen sein können, und andere Daten, die nicht als Dokumentinhalt betrachtet werden.Das wird dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## itseit (23. August 2005)

Druck die die kurzreferenz heraus
das reicht


----------

